# R 15 and the Slingbox



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys I just ordered the slingbox to be used with the R 15. I was just wondering if anybody else has done this and what thier opinion of it was. If the slingbox works as advertised it would be awesome.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've got two slingboxes, one hooked up to an R15 and the other to an R10. Work great.

However, you will find that the current production software and firmware do not support the R15 remote very well. They have beta software out which should. The first beta version did not work at all with the R15 remote, but they did refine the remote until almost everything worked perfectly. I tested the corrections to the R15 remote for them, which is how I know that status.

Then they released an updated beta which I have not yet downloaded and tried. I will assume the fixes to the first beta were incorporated in the second beta, so hopefully it should work fine.

If you elect to go with the productin software, and not use the beta, use "other" and "sat1377" as the remote type. It takes care of the basics, and by going through the menu you can get to the rest, but it is not nearly as convenient as using the proper remote.

Let me know if I can give any other information.

Carl


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I've got two slingboxes, one hooked up to an R15 and the other to an R10. Work great.
> 
> However, you will find that the current production software and firmware do not support the R15 remote very well. They have beta software out which should. The first beta version did not work at all with the R15 remote, but they did refine the remote until almost everything worked perfectly. I tested the corrections to the R15 remote for them, which is how I know that status.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carl Great info, one question though, where do you get the beta version, From the slingbox site?

Thanks
Johnnie


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Just hooked up my R15 to the Slingbox using a wireless gaming adapter. Took about an hour from start to finish. Works great!

I downloaded the beta version and the remote works perfectly. Nice job SlingBox!

The beta software is on their website. You'll have to register your initial version of software to download the beta software. They ask for your e-mail address, and if it's not registered with them, you are denied access to the beta version. Without the verification, you can download the current release software.

Go to Support, then downloads on the slingmedia.com website.


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Will do as soon as my slingbox is delievered


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Does it come with everything you need for a wireless connection?

I'm thinking of taking the plunge, just want to know if additional equipment will be needed to hook to my wireless router.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The slingbox uses a wired connection. If you want to connect wireless, you need some type of adapter separate from the slingbox itself.

Carl


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

carl6 said:


> The slingbox uses a wired connection. If you want to connect wireless, you need some type of adapter separate from the slingbox itself.
> 
> Carl


I use two powerline adapter to hook my sling to the router. Since the sling maxes out around 1.5 mbps this works great and no ugly wires. SLing sells a pair for 99$ and others such as netgear and belkin also have ethernet to powerline adapters.


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 10, 2006)

FYI the Sling Box now fully supports the R-15


----------

